# 3 point hitch question



## tammiejoann (Aug 5, 2012)

I have an 786 International tractor without a loader. I am trying to load hay on a trailer but my 3 point hitch won't get the bales of hay high enough off the ground to get on the trailer. It barely gets it high enough to put the hay from the field to the barn. Is there an extension or somthing I can purchase that would allow my tractor to lift the bales higher? Thanks!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd be concern about the saftey factor also strain 3 pt. adding to.

Seen some load round bales by parking trailer so deck almost level w/ground.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

There's probably not an easy solution here - extending the linkage arms may cause failure or stress on the tractor.

I'm guessing you're using 3PL forks or possibly a spear to lift large round or square bales, which in theory should given the size/capability of the tractor adequately clear the ground easily for transport........maybe you could post a photo of the attachment in use?

Whilst I'm not familar with the 3PL set up on a 786, it's most likely a Cat2. On many Cat2's the top link has several mounting positions on the tractor, to obtain the maximum implement lift height the top link needs to be on the lowest mounting.

Alternatively:-
- if you have a grader/blade attachment build a loading ramp so you may load level with your trailer 
- a 3PL forklift can be made fairly easily & cheaply from an old forklift mast/tynes by fabricating a pulley & cable set up (the pulley is attached to the top of the mast the cable run from the tyne carriage through the pulley then pinned to your drawbar & your 3PL hyd lifting of the mast is used make the tynes travel up c.3-4' on the mast)


----------

